# More Q-Ganza Pics



## Greg Rempe (Jun 5, 2005)

These pics are from Unlce Bubba!













































*
"Smokein"*


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 5, 2005)

I cant enlarge those pics for some reason, but the turn in boxes look excellent.  Perhaps Jim, Jack and Raine will weigh in with trained opinions.


----------



## txpgapro (Jun 5, 2005)

Why all the crap about lettuce?  They don't judge that do they?  I thought it was about the BBQ?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 6, 2005)

Yea, They do. That's why I don't like to compete. Your barbecue may score great, But if you get a poor appearance score it takes you out. I lost a cook off by .3 of a point because of not having parsley in the turn in boxes.So not all the time does the best barbecue win! What a crock.Oh well, That's the rules. [-X


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 6, 2005)

it does seem bizarre that lettuce would affect a bbq score, but that's the way they do it.

By the way the South Carolina bbq Association does not allow lettuce in the box, stating they only want to see and taste bbq.


----------



## oompappy (Jun 6, 2005)

I think being judged on garnish in a styro to-go box is crazy. If you want presentation with garnish get me a dinner plate or platter!


----------



## Woodman1 (Jun 6, 2005)

Hey, we all know the rules going in! Thanks Raine for the feedback. We only had two heads of lettuce so we were very restructed in what we could do! Now we know to get about 8!


----------



## Jack W. (Jun 6, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> it does seem bizarre that lettuce would affect a bbq score, but that's the way they do it.
> 
> By the way the South Carolina bbq Association does not allow lettuce in the box, stating they only want to see and taste bbq.



Careful there Big fella.  The SCBA does not have a set of rules that they live or die by.  Rules are contest specific.  If the contest allows garnish they are committed to judging only the meat not the garnish.  

Just keeping it on the mark.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Jack W. (Jun 6, 2005)

I'm having trouble seeing clearly today.  Too much work, not enough sleep.  I pretty much concur with Raine.  I liked the chicken box the best.  I try to build boxes that showcase the meat.  The garnish should be there to compliment the visuals as much as possible.  Deep even colored greens, no yellows, and try to bring the meat up to the top of the tray.  It's not easy.  I've been concentrating my efforts to the box for about the last 2 years now.   

The rules are the same for everybody.  If you want into the game, pay your fees and come on.  Anybody can win on any given day.  It's not a living, that's for sure, but it's as much fun as you can have with clothes on and Q people are the best!   


Good Q!

Jack


----------



## whitepine (Jun 11, 2005)

I should have been there :-(  #-o


----------

